
The WannaCry hacker hero was spending big in Vegas before his arrest - coloneltcb
https://theoutline.com/post/2054/the-wannacry-hacker-hero-was-spending-big-in-vegas-before-his-arrest?utm_source=TW
======
mikeyouse
Seems pretty dishonest to only mention that he was splitting that "lavish"
rental house with 7 other people in a paragraph near the end of the article.
Paying under $300/night in Vegas during defcon seems pretty reasonable.

~~~
willstrafach
Additionally, I'm pretty sure rooms at Caesar's were more than that for some
of the nights.

